# noch eine Neue



## paper (29. Mai 2009)

Ein liebes Halloooo an alle stolzen Teichbesitzer!

Komme aus dem schönsten Bundesland Österreichs  (will die Kärnten-
fraktion verstärken).

Vor einem Monat war noch keine Rede von einem Biotop, wir waren Steine suchen, da wir welche für Umrandungen brauchten.

Wie es so ist, wir konnten uns nicht entscheiden und haben alle heim geschleppt, was machen wir jetzt mit den vielen Steinen,
ein Biotop was sonst!

Der erste Gedanke,  eine Teichschale mit 3,3m², 60 cm Tiefe und 600 l Inhalt.

Das klafft seit heute Nachmittag in unserem Garten

http://picasaweb.google.de/kaerntne...hkey=Gv1sRgCLOfu7ehp4-dGg#5341296422302043810

und soll sich in nächster Zeit mit viel Arbeit zu einem Biotop entwickeln! 

Wünsche Euch schöne Pfingstfeiertage.

LG Melitta


----------



## axel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo Melitta 

Herzlich Willkommen
:willkommen

Das wird aber ein großes Teichbecken 
Schön das Ihr ein Biotop anlegen wollt 
Mit Fische oder ohne Fische ?
Dann stellt mal Fragen wenn welche aufkommen und fühlt Euch be uns wohl .
Haltet uns weiter  auf den Laufenden . 

Ich wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Pfingstfest 

lg
axel


----------



## elkop (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

tja, liebe melitta, unverhofft kommt oft! ich wünsche dir viel erfolg bei deinem vorhaben und kann dir sagen, da kommt viel schönes auf dich zu.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Servus Melitta

Herzlich Willkommen

Schön das du uns Österreicher verstärkst, speziell die Kärntner 

Schönes Loch im Garten 

Bitte lies Dir, bevor Du vielleicht Fehler machst , unser Basiswissen durch (Klick in meiner Signatur) und bitte Fotos ... viele Fotos von deinem Teichbau, daß wir sehen wie es weitergeht (Fotos einfügen > Klick in meiner Signatur)

Dann bleibt mir nur noch .... Viel Spaß bei uns 

Ps.: bei uns, im südl. Niederösterreich, schüttet es aus Schaffeln ... bei Euch ???


----------



## Lonicera (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Halloooo Melitta 
Hast dich auch mit dem Teichvirus infiziert?
Da sind glaub ich alle hier im Forum auf neue Bilder gespannt 
Und das Team der Kärntner wird auch immer größer 
Lg aus Villach


----------



## siebi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo Melitta,
die besten Wünsche fürs gute Gelingen aus Tirol nach Kärnten und vieeeel Spaß beim Teich bauen!

lg siebi


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Danke an für die herzliche Aufnahme hier!


Wir haben ein Problem, in der Schräge der Abstufungen ist das Material

löchrig, womit kann man dies festigen?

Kann uns wer einen Tipp geben?


LG aus dem sonnigen Kärnten
Melitta


----------



## axel (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo Melitta

ich würde nur ein dickes Fließ unter die Folie legen.
Leg ruhig noch ne Flachwasserzone an. Von 0 - 30 cm Wassertiefe .
Da gibts die meisten Wasserpflanzen.
Die Steine unten würd ich aber noch heraushohlen und den Boden mit Kies glätten.


lg
axel


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Melitta
> 
> ich würde nur ein dickes Fließ unter die Folie legen.
> Leg ruhig noch ne Flachwasserzone an. Von 0 - 30 cm Wassertiefe .
> ...



Danke für Deine Antwort, Steine am Boden wurden heute entfernt.

Eine Flachwasserzone machen wir noch, auf die 1. Stufe legen wir

Quardersteine und dahinter Kies.

Die 1. Stufe ist zu hoch geraten, wir haben die gesamte Erde  (40 cm  hoch)

abgeschoben.

Schönes WE und
lG Melitta


----------



## paper (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

bei uns tut sich nach längerer  Schaffenspause wieder was!

Gestern haben Göga und ich das Vlies verlegt, heute hatten wir Verstärkung

beim Folien verlegen ,Junior und ein Freund von ihm haben geholfen!

Der LKW hat noch Lehm und Kies gebracht, morgen gehts weiter, hoffentlich 

passt das Wetter.


----------



## Koiliebhaber1995 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo Melitta, 

sieht schon Klasse aus freu mich schon auf neue Bilder


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Servus Melitta

Schaut schon sehr viel versprechend aus 

Wünsche Euch gutes Wetter


----------



## elkop (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

hallo melitta,

wow, das schaut ja super aus. wer ist denn da bei euch der perfektionist? mein göga ist mehr ein anhänger der chaosfraktion *der neid kunnt an fressn*.

viel freude noch und vor allem, bitte bilder, bilder, bilder. wir möchten den fortgang mitverfolgen können.


----------



## paper (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*



elkop schrieb:


> hallo melitta,
> 
> wow, das schaut ja super aus. wer ist denn da bei euch der perfektionist? mein göga ist mehr ein anhänger der chaosfraktion *der neid kunnt an fressn*.
> 
> viel freude noch und vor allem, bitte bilder, bilder, bilder. wir möchten den fortgang mitverfolgen können.



Bei uns ists umgekehrt, nur so ein Perfektionist ist halt anstrengend 

Ein  weiteres Foto, haben heute einen Teil Pflanzen gesetzt, ein paar

fehlen noch!

Muß weiter machen gehen!


----------



## paper (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

So, für heute reichts, morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## paper (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Danke Alessandro!

Helmut, dein  um schönes Wetter hat uns sehr geholfen!

Danke


----------



## Marlowe (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Moin!

Nachdem hier offensichtlich nur die ganzen Hans Mosers das Wort ergreifen,
melde ich mich auch `mal.

Gute Arbeit, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Pflanzen!


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## paper (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Danke Marlowe!

Die HM-Fraktion ist halt nicht so groß

Zum Teich, Pflanzen kommen diese Woch noch rein.

Heute Abend haben  wir auf einem Seerosenblatt ein Fröschlein entdeckt!


----------



## paper (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

darf ich euch unseren Badegast vorstellen?


----------



## siebi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Hallo Melitta,
so ein nettes Fröschl. Wir bekommen auch immer wieder Besuch von so einem Kerl .
Euer Teich ist inzwischen sehr schön geworden.

lg siebi


----------



## paper (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Danke siebi,

ganz fertig ist  der Teich noch nicht, diese Woche bekommen wir noch den

Quellstein, der Steinmetz muß noch den Durchgang fräsen und ein paar

Pflanzen fehlen noch.

Die Qualität ist zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht mehr in Ordnung, daher werden die

Restlichen im Frühjahr gepflanzt!


----------



## paper (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Unser Quellstein,  sie Solarpumpe funktioniert auch!

Leider sind die Bilder sehr klein, aber nach bald 50 Versuchen, geht es leider

nur mit 100 KB von mir aus zu senden.c


----------



## paper (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

So sieht es bei uns aktuell aus!


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Das hat sich sehr positiv entwickelt! Sieht richtig "chic" aus!


----------



## paper (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: noch eine Neue*

Maja, danke!


----------

